# Male Guppy bloated



## RoseBlood (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a male guppy who looks like he is pregnant, so started to look up bloated guppies. He does have raised scales, but only on his stomach not all over. Does that mean he could still have dropsy or does dropsy raise the scales all over. I read this on guppies.com 
"Bloat
When a guppy shows a roughened appearance from the scales standing on end, and it appears to be bloated, it may have an intestinal infection which distends its intestines so greatly that it cannot swim below the surface without great exertion. Some stay in an upright position.
Treatment: Treatment: Try placing the bloated fish in a solution made of two tablespoonfuls of Epsom salts and two tablespoonfuls of Turk Island salt in a gallon of water. Leave it there for 4-6 hours. Then add another gallon of water and let the fish remain in this weaker solution for twelve hours before returning it to tank."

He has been swimming at the top of the water, does not want to eat, his poop is white and really thinner than normal. Is it possible that he has this because he is constipated which is another possibility I was reading about.

Does anyone have an idea of what his issue might be and a good solution to the problem. Should I try what they suggested on the site. If so where do I get turk island salt or is there an alternative if that is hard to find/would just epsom salt work.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I know regular aquarium salt is supposed to aid in the treatment of diseases, particularly parasite infections. I also know that guppies prefer a small amounts of salt in water in general. You could due as the article says and just use marine salt instead of the Turk island salt. This is just my idea....I'm not an expert by any means. Also I would think if it were constipated it would have no stool at all. I'm not sure what all is in your tank as some fish don't like salt at all. However guppies should have about a tablespoon for every 5 gallons of water. Depending on tank size and stocking salt should be added gradually so the fish don't get stressed or shocked from radical water salinity changing. Generally the salt can be measured and put in cup that's placed in a no or low current area and the water will slowly absorb it. Hope this helps and the fish makes it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

just use the epsom salt. Turk Island salt according to the internet comes from the Turk islands!
You may not have much luck if it is dropsy. he could be pooping white because he has not been eating. Fish and humans still poop out stuff from the bowel even when they haven't eaten and it looks more like slime or tissue .
usually dropsy is a killer- you may be able to stave it off for a few days however.
It is usully a bacterial infection inside the fish that causes it, unless it is a really old fish thats organs are no longer working.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Healthy, un-stressed fish are usually healthy enough to fend off disease and infection.
Are you over feeding, making the water quality poor? Are there aggressive tank-mates? Is the tank over crowded?
Curing one fish does not solve the underlying problem, unless it's simply overcrowding, then fish will die off until it's a manageable population, then they should remain stable unless you have fish that are going to grow and get really large, then it will start all over again.
I maintain that salt is best left on the dinner table and out of freshwater aquariums. It may rid your tank of salt-intolerant pests (most of them) but guppies do NOT fare better when a bit of salt is added. Pufferfish, monos, mollies, brackish water fish benefit from salt, not freshwater species!!! Salt is like a cheap way to treat the disease without treating the symptom, or what caused the disease in the first place. It's not good for your fish, though, and your plants & snails won't like it either if you have live plants or snails.
I've never heard of using epsom salt, the only thing I've ever heard is to not use IODIZED salt. Use kosher salt or sea salt or some other form without iodine, "if you must!"
Then again.....dude.....it's a GUPPY, not some thousand dollar koi.......I'm opposed to medicating the entire tank and risking the other fish unless the fish is something special.


----------

